# Hacer un modem ADSL



## ramocapo2002 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hola que tal tenia ganas de hacer un modem ADSL que sea Rj-45 porque el servidor de internet me dio un modem usb y lo quiero conectar a un router para tener internet en dos maquinas sin tener que tener la madre prendida, ademas el modem usb se desconecta y es molesto. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 29, 2006)

Fabricar un modem adsl no está al alcance nuestro. Lo que necesitas en comprarte un modem router adsl que lleva varios conectores rj-45 para conectar a varios pc's. Hay proveedores de acceso a internet, que te lo facilitan cuando te das de alta (caso de Telefónica, ono, etc...). Consulta con tu proveedor por si puedes cambiarlo o pasate a otro que te lo suministre gratis.


----------

